# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Hầm rượu trăm tuổi trong lòng núi ở Việt Nam - Du lịch Đà Nẵng

## hangnt

*Hầm rượu Debay được người Pháp xây dựng xuyên vào lòng núi trên đỉnh Bà Nà (TP. Đà Nẵng) từ năm 1923. Sau thời gian bị bom đạn chiến tranh tàn phá, hầm rượu độc đáo này đã được phục dựng.*

Năm 1923, cùng với việc xây dựng hàng trăm ngôi biệt thự, bệnh viện, bưu điện, ngân hàng… để phục vụ nhu cầu nghỉ mát của các quan chức, sĩ quan quân đội, thương gia người Pháp và những người Việt giàu có, Pháp đã cho xây dựng hầm rượu trên đỉnh Bà Nà để làm nơi cất giữ các loại rượu, đặc biệt là rượu vang - một sản phẩm được xem là quốc hồn quốc túy mà người Pháp mang sang để sử dụng.



Quầy bar Debay ở tầng lầu nhìn từ sảnh vào
Hầm rượu Debay là công trình độc đáo, bởi hầm rượu châu Âu thường được đào sâu xuống lòng đất, còn hầm rượu Debay được đào xuyên vào lòng núi Bà Nà.

Hầm rượu có tổng chiều dài từ lối vào đến lối ra khoảng 80 mét (nay được xây dựng thêm khoảng 20 mét), chiều cao 2,5 mét, rộng khoảng 2 mét, bên trong có các hầm cất giữ rượu, hầm chưng cất rượu, bar rượu, lò sưởi, sảnh. Vách hầm được xây bằng đá núi và vữa làm từ hỗn hợp đường và nhựa cây bời lời – một loại cây khá phổ biến ở vùng Quảng Nam – Đà Nẵng.



Khu vực cửa hầm rượu Debay
Trần hầm được đào theo hình vòm cung thể hiện lối kiến trúc mang đậm chất Pháp. Hơn nữa, hình vòm còn giúp tạo nên sự vững chắc cho hầm rượu, nên gần một thế kỷ qua, hàng trăm ngôi biệt thự lộng lẫy nguy nga một thời nay chỉ còn những phế tích nhưng hầm rượu vẫn trường tồn với thời gian. Vượt qua sự khắc nghiệt của thiên nhiên và sự tàn phá của bom đạn trong chiến tranh, hầm là công trình duy nhất của người Pháp còn lại khá nguyên vẹn tại Bà Nà.

Cùng với những gì thiên nhiên ban tặng cho Bà Nà, hầm rượu Debay nằm sâu trong lòng núi, nên nhiệt độ trong hầm rượu thường khoảng 16 độ đến 20 độ C, là nhiệt độ lý tưởng cho việc cất giữ các loại rượu vang.



Du khách cầm ly rượu vang lên tầng lầu ở quầy bar Debay ngồi nhâm nhi rượu vang khi ngồi nghỉ ngơi trò chuyện
Trong hầm rượu Debay có 14 hốc, gồm 11 hốc nhỏ và 3 hốc lớn. Thời Pháp thuộc, mỗi hốc rượu này đều có chủ nhân của nó đăng ký gửi rượu cất giữ trong hầm. Họ là những chủ nhân của những ngôi biệt thự hoặc khách sạn tại Bà Nà.

Một trong những hốc rượu lớn trong hầm rượu Debay, là hốc rượu của Luật sư Beisson - người đầu tiên xây dựng nhà nghỉ vào tháng 5/1919. Cùng với đó là hốc cất giữ rượu của ông chủ tập đoàn Morin Frères- người đầu tiên xây dựng khách sạn Morin tại Bà Nà…

Một số người lớn tuổi trước đây từng làm phu cho người Pháp ở Bà Nà kể lại rằng, người Pháp cất giữ rượu vang trong những hốc rượu này và mang ra tiếp đãi khách quý trong những buổi khánh tiết.

Cùng với sự ra đi của người Pháp ở Việt Nam vào năm 1954, Bà Nà đã chìm vào quên lãng và hầm rượu Debay cũng chịu chung số phận trong một thời gian dài. Mặc dù khu vực này đã bị bom đạn đánh sập, nhưng hầm rượu về cơ bản vẫn còn nguyên vẹn và đã được phục dựng lại để đưa vào khai thác phục vụ du khách khi lên “tiên cảnh” Bà Nà.









Hầm rượu Debay được xây dựng xuyên vào lòng núi và bên trong hầm rượu được xây dựng theo hình vòm cung, giúp tạo nên sự vững chắc cho hầm rượu.





Trong hầm rượu Debay có 14 hốc, gồm 11 hốc nhỏ và 3 hốc lớn. Thời Pháp thuộc, mỗi hốc rượu này đều có chủ nhân của nó đăng ký gửi rượu cất giữ trong hầm.





Khu vực bar rượu trong hầm rượu Debay là nơi ngày xưa những ông chủ biệt thự, hay ông chủ khách sạn tại Bà Nà thưởng thức rượu và thết đãi khách quý. Trong hành trình vào tham quan hầm rượu du khách sẽ được thưởng thức ly rượu vang. Nếu ai không uống rượu, sẽ đổi thức uống khác ở quầy bar Debay bên cạnh.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Dành cho người sành rượu đây mà
Tuyệt quá

----------


## jhonnyboy

CHắc là nhiều loại rượu quý lắm đây hehe

----------


## Hunterist

vào đây uống rượi thì còn j bằng nhỉ ^^

----------


## Hunterist

Toàn là rượi vang thôi

----------


## rose

muốn vào đây say 1 lần  :cuoi1:

----------


## sharing83

Một điểm đến mới lạ đó nhỉ...

----------


## webtopviet

Tuyệt ! nghe như trong phim, nghe rượu 100 phê thiệt... Có cơ hội sẽ lên đây tham quan thưởng thức  :Smile:

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là một điểm du lịch dành cho những người thích về rượu, nhìn khiến trúc của hầm này đẹp quá.

----------


## vemaybaytanphivan

chà mấy chai rượu này bán chắc phải dc khối tiền nhỉ

----------


## dangducson

Đã đến đây 1 lần, cảm giác rất tuyệt vời.
Du khách nên đến đây thử 1 lần

----------


## dung89

Như lâu đài cổ tích vậy

----------


## dung89

Khách được thử sao

----------

